# Motorway speed limit to rise to 80mph...



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Long overdue but finally it looks like you will be drive at 80mph on motorways...

Thoughts?

I can't remember the last time i did 70mph on a motorway/duel carriageway...unless I see a cop car :tumbleweed::doublesho


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's about time they upped it, you feel like you're holding everyone up if you stick at 70mph.

Probably more of a case of making something that 99% of people do legal :thumb:


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Absolutely nothing wrong with 70mph limit, especially when half wits are joining motorways at 40mph. Encouraging everybody to do 80mph makes the speed differential too different.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Teddy said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with 70mph limit, especially when half wits are joining motorways at 40mph. Encouraging everybody to do 80mph makes the speed differential too different.


How many people do 70mph as it is?

I'm sure you'll get old farts still sitting in lane 1 at 50mph, so you could cope just fine with your speed differential.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Even when the new 80mph limit comes into affect how many people are going to be doing 90mph Because they done 80mph when the limit was 70mph 

Just because the limit has gone up to 80mph i can guarantee a hell of a lot of people will not stick to it.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Teddy said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with 70mph limit, especially when half wits are joining motorways at 40mph. Encouraging everybody to do 80mph makes the speed differential too different.


No quite...I normally sit at 65-70mph on the motorway....lane 1 or lane 2 if passing a slower vehicle!


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Just means the accepted norm will become 90, I know if I sit at 70 I feel like I'm going backwards due to the rate I'm being passed, don't happen often mind.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

T.D.K said:


> Long overdue but finally it looks like you will be drive at 80mph on motorways...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I can't remember the last time i did 70mph on a motorway/duel carriageway...unless I see a cop car :tumbleweed::doublesho


I suppose it would be good to give us a source to refer to, as the interweb is rife for rumour spreaders 
The last time they mentioned this there was a trade off for 20mph around towns, also the argument against raising the limit was also to do with increased emissions (notice I never mentioned extra lives at risk due to increased speeds?).


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll keep doing 60 regardless of what they put it up to lol


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm quite happy to do 70 on the motorway, stick the cruise control on and stay frosty  :driver:


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

The speed differential between HGVs in lane 1/2 doing 56mph and vehicles in lane 3 doing 80 or above is going to be an issue for the many drivers who don't have powerful executive saloons.

Similarly the issue of vehicles joining the motorway. One hopes that drivers will exercise common sense and reduce speeds a bit at junctions but then most drivers I see are completely devoid of logic.

Also an issue is tailgating in lane 3. Why do people just sit behind one another in lane 3, just a few metres off each others' bumpers? 

They're probably the same people who moan about middle lane hoggers yet too thick to realise they're doing exactly that in lane 3. :lol:


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Avanti said:


> I suppose it would be good to give us a source to refer to, as the interweb is rife for rumour spreaders
> The last time they mentioned this there was a trade off for 20mph around towns, also the argument against raising the limit was also to do with increased emissions (notice I never mentioned extra lives at risk due to increased speeds?).


Source

I'm not in the habit of spreading bulls**t ...don't worry:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Tories may announce it at their conference under the 'to boost the economy' banner


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I'll carry on at 65mph :thumb:

I see this being a problem if you end up behind a lorry or slow car though as you'll never be able to overtake.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

As others have said, 90 will become the norm if the limit is raised to 80. Why? Because people will claim as they do now, that the speedo can legitimately over read their speed by 10%. So, when their speedo shows 90 they may just be doing 81mph.

It would be interesting to see how many speedos today do overread by as much as 10%.

I dont have a problem with the limit being increased to 80 but I can see lots of people driving scoobies, evo and other cars using the increased limit to do 90.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Do as they do in France. 80 in the dry and 70 in the wet. I think Italy also do this. Makes sense..


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

centenary said:


> As others have said, 90 will become the norm if the limit is raised to 80. Why? Because people will claim as they do now, that the speedo can legitimately over read their speed by 10%. So, when their speedo shows 90 they may just be doing 81mph.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many speedos today do overread by as much as 10%.
> 
> I dont have a problem with the limit being increased to 80 but I can see lots of people driving scoobies, evo and other cars using the increased limit to do 90.


If I drive at 73mph on satnav, my speedo is reading 80mph.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

The French seem to manage alright at 82mph/130kph so I don't see why we can't manage at 80, I know there's less cars on the roads in France but at the same time quite alot of the motorways are only 2 lanes rather than three like here and you do have a large speed differential when overtaking trucks, basically the issue here is that people need to use there mirrors more and use better lane discipline, the number of times I have to cross all 3 lanes of a motorway to overtake.

As for the issue of people just going 90 instead of 80, there's plenty of people who do that now, when the motorways are quieter I tend to go at 80 and still constantly get overtaken, when there's more traffic around I tend to stick to the limit and you still see alot of people really going for it down the outside lane so I don't think it will be any more of an issue. I do think we should have a system like in Europe where you have 2 speed limits, one for good weather and one for bad, otherwise you'll get lots of people going 80mph in heavy rain of when it's foggy.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

millns84 said:


> I'm sure you'll get old farts still sitting in lane 1 at 50mph


Wayyyyy that's me then!

Gotta love drafting off the lorrys and using next to no fuel on a 40 mile trip


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Laurie.J.M said:


> The French seem to manage alright at 82mph/130kph* so I don't see why we can't manage* at 80, I know there's less cars on the roads in France but at the same time quite alot of the motorways are only 2 lanes rather than three like here and you do have a large speed differential when overtaking trucks, basically the issue here is that people need to use there mirrors more and use better lane discipline, the number of times I have to cross all 3 lanes of a motorway to overtake.


Sadly because there are a trait of attention seekers or people who are just plain stupid, if there is a chance for them to mess something up, they always seem to manage it somehow, sometimes laws and practices have to allow for the lowest common denominator 
As for the 2 lanes thing, that could work here too, other than some like to form a queue wherever possible, on the continent, folk use the nearside lane and use the outer one for overtaking only, over here you get ijats that have like to police the roads even though they are not licensed to do so


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I do the M25 at rush hour each day - be nice to get to 80 :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

If they up the limit to 80 people will still go faster, even if it was upped to 90 people will still go faster. I tend to do 75 and stick at that unless there is average speed cameras around and I do 65 with the Caravan on the back and it surprises me the amount of Caravaners that overtake me at 65 as if I was still.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Seem's about time. Dont think too many people will be doing 85-90 especially if they glimpse at there average mpg. I dont mind people driving fast aslong as your cars built for it.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

centenary said:


> As others have said, 90 will become the norm if the limit is raised to 80. Why? Because people will claim as they do now, that the speedo can legitimately over read their speed by 10%. So, when their speedo shows 90 they may just be doing 81mph.
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many speedos today do overread by as much as 10%.
> 
> I dont have a problem with the limit being increased to 80 but I can see lots of people *driving scoobies, evo* and other cars using the increased limit to do 90.


Oh yes, on my 40mile each way motorway commute I see heaps of scoobies and evos flying past :lol: German saloons are the bane of my comuting existence! These will be the guys taking advantage!


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

Modern cars can handle the speed more than older cars but people haven't evolved at the same rate.

There are a serious number of halfwits on the motorway at the moment and encouraging them to go faster (still using the defence that they were only driving at the limit) will just make accidents more serious. 

Every extra 10mph needs about 30% greater stopping distance too...


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

wish wash said:


> I dont mind people driving fast aslong as your cars built for it.


One fast car among slower cars isn't too bad. What would happen if everyboy wanted to drive fast just because their car was capable of it? It would be a disaster.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I'd prefer to see stronger enforcement of those holding up traffic by hogging lanes than increased speed limits. 
I don't see an increase to 80 as a good thing as the standard of driving on our roads can hardly cope with the limits as they are now.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Nanoman said:


> I'd prefer to see stronger enforcement of those holding up traffic by hogging lanes than increased speed limits.
> I don't see an increase to 80 as a good thing as the standard of driving on our roads can hardly cope with the limits as they are now.


I have to admit I'm surprised the idea is being considered given how strong the greeny Climate Change mentalist's voice is. But I agree with Nanoman, there are other ways to make traffic flow better before increasing the speed limits, and better enforcement/driver education would be a start, difficult though that would be. It's been proved though that in some places reducing speed limits (usually temporarily like on the M25 with variable limits), actually aids traffic flow and therefore journey times, so that might be one solution in certain places. But I suppose it's also possible if they do increase the Motorway limit to 80, it may well be on certain roads or sections only, and perhaps not on all the network.

Thinking about the standard of driving in this country, or lack of it, and motorways reminded me of the huge pile up in very thick fog that happened on the M4 many years ago, and the businessman driver who'd been involved ranting to the news reporter that the matrix signs weren't even lit, so there were no signs telling them what speed to drive, and in his words "How are we supposed to drive at 70 in that?" Another motorist also blamed his part in the pile up on the fog as well, not his travelling too fast too close to stop in time as suggested by the reporter, not at all, it was the fog. To actually raise the standards of driving in this country would be a mammoth task I think, you'd be up against that sort of 'not my fault - can't think won't think for myself - doesn't apply to me - me first bugga you' mentality for a start.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> I'd prefer to see stronger enforcement of those holding up traffic by hogging lanes than increased speed limits.
> I don't see an increase to 80 as a good thing as the standard of driving on our roads can hardly cope with the limits as they are now.


Could not agree more, someone in the middle lane doing 70MPH and not moving over causes a lot of traffic build up, these people should be pulled over and re educated that both lanes to the right of the inside lane are for overtaking, this is the bain of my life when I drive on the motorway.


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

J1ODY A said:


> I do the M25 at rush hour each day - be nice to get to 80 :lol:


Same here would be nice to be moving sometimes too!!


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

ginge7289 said:


> Could not agree more, someone in the middle lane doing 70MPH and not moving over causes a lot of traffic build up, these people should be pulled over and re educated that both lanes to the right of the inside lane are for overtaking, this is the bain of my life when I drive on the motorway.


as far as I'm aware 70MPH is TOP speed by law on motorway so this people on middle lane do nothing wrong ... is people who drive faster than that caused all problems


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

Although I personally don't object to the idea of raising the National Speed Limit for the right roads in the right circumstances I can't see anyone legislating it in the near future, unless the government thinks the extra MPH will provide extra revenue due to the reduced MPG. 
The problems on the roads seem to be caused by the standards of driving, not the quality of modern vehicle's brakes and engines, making overall speed less and less important. 
This thread shows just how different standards and expectations are with different posters complaining about slow drivers, fast drivers and those in the middle who don't exceed the speed limit. A lot of people seem to forget just how dangerous their vehicles are, and they aren't going to become less dangerous at 80, or 90 the new 80.


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

ginge7289 said:


> Could not agree more, someone in the middle lane doing 70MPH and not moving over causes a lot of traffic build up, these people should be pulled over and re educated that both lanes to the right of the inside lane are for overtaking, this is the bain of my life when I drive on the motorway.


this is also my pet hate, not to mention the people who sit in the fast lane at 65mph and refuse to get out of the way no matter how much i flash... i can see a line of traffic behind me and it drives me bonkers!!!!!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Alzak said:


> as far as I'm aware 70MPH is TOP speed by law on motorway so this people on middle lane do nothing wrong ... is people who drive faster than that caused all problems


Correct. seems to me this increase in speed limit is being sold on the basis it would speed up delivery times, cut hold ups etc, etc. But, if the de facto speed limit is *already* 80, then raising the limit will do nothing since traffic is already move at that speed!?



PrettyPaula said:


> this is also my pet hate, not to mention the people who sit in the fast lane at 65mph and refuse to get out of the way no matter how much i flash... i can see a line of traffic behind me and it drives me bonkers!!!!!


My pet hate is lanes on a motorway being called the 'fast lane' or 'slow lane.' They are nothing of the sort. They are lane 1, 2 and 3 (and 4 etc if more than 3 lanes).


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

PrettyPaula said:


> this is also my pet hate, not to mention the people who sit in the fast lane at 65mph and refuse to get out of the way no matter how much i flash... i can see a line of traffic behind me and it drives me bonkers!!!!!


It's lane 3, not the fast lane  Do you really need to flash at them and get angry? If I'm in that situation (very rare) I tend to just let them wake up in their own time.

There's really no point getting stressed or annoyed. It only adds a few seconds to your journey time (most people don't realise how little time is saved).

I often wonder whether the dangerous drivers who sit in lane 3 all day and routinely tailgate each other realise that not all cars are as powerful as theirs.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm glad I spend lots of time in Germany, where you are treated like an adult and can set your own speed for lots of the motorways...

speed does not kill... people driving fast do not kill and people in the UK need better driving standards and less auto pilot, one sign fits all mentality...

Jeez, just the other week I was doing 140 mph and didn't die, cause a crash or anything.....just got from place A to place B as quick as I decided it was safe to do so....


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> I'm glad I spend lots of time in Germany, where you are treated like an adult and can set your own speed for lots of the motorways...
> 
> speed does not kill... people driving fast do not kill and people in the UK need better driving standards and less auto pilot, one sign fits all mentality...
> 
> Jeez, just the other week I was doing 140 mph and didn't die, cause a crash or anything.....just got from place A to place B as quick as I decided it was safe to do so....


Which is wonderful in this utopian society where everyone is as mature and intelligent as you. Unfortunately there are morons in real life Britain who when given even the slightest bit of responsibility take it upon themselves to ruin a good thing for everyone else.

Also, my car won't do 140, so I'd then be relegated to inside 2 lanes only?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Lee.GTi180 said:


> Which is wonderful in this utopian society where everyone is as mature and intelligent as you. Unfortunately there are morons in real life Britain who when given even the slightest bit of responsibility take it upon themselves to ruin a good thing for everyone else.
> 
> Also, my car won't do 140, so I'd then be relegated to inside 2 lanes only?


lots of the autobahns are only 2 lanes.......

I can see what you mean by morons in this country....they do rule our lives....


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> as far as I'm aware 70MPH is TOP speed by law on motorway so this people on middle lane do nothing wrong


I think you should check the highway code. You should always be looking to move to the left hand lane leaving the other two for over-taking. To just sit in the middle lane forcing people to have to go to the outside lane when you could be in the left hand lane shows no consideration for other road users.



> You should drive in the left-hand lane if the road ahead is clear. If you are overtaking a number of slower moving vehicles it may be safer to remain in the centre or outer lanes until the manoeuvre is completed rather than continually changing lanes. Return to the left-hand lane once you have overtaken all the vehicles or if you are delaying traffic behind you. Slow moving or speed restricted vehicles should always remain in the left-hand lane of the carriageway unless overtaking. You MUST NOT drive on the hard shoulder except in an emergency or if directed to do so by signs.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Have you checked the Highway Code lately? 

The limit is 70mph.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

It's only bringing us in line with europe france etc 130kmh (82mph) 

I don't see what the issue is, apart from retard drivers who can't handle another 10mph


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

carbonangel said:


> It's only bringing us in line with europe france etc 130kmh (82mph)
> 
> I don't see what the issue is, apart from retard drivers who can't handle another 10mph


I think the issue will be that in the UK, we have been dumbed down with stupid slogans like speed kills so much that people actually believe it...

so for all these years they have been told that 70 is the maximum, now maybe they will have to be brainwashed all over again! :lol:

I don't really see what it will change to be honest.... HGVs will go the same speed, people who want to sit and save fuel won't change, middle laners will still be idiots and sit at 70 ( on their speedo, which could be around 65 in real life) and the important, small d**cked sales people in bottom of the range bmws and audis will still tailgate and speed....

:thumb:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

carbonangel said:


> It's only bringing us in line with europe france etc 130kmh (82mph)
> 
> I don't see what the issue is, apart from retard drivers who can't handle another 10mph


I drove thousands of miles through France and never use my horn or had any kind of incident. Within 10 mins of being back in the UK I had to use my horn to avoid being hit by another vehicle. I've been to france by car more than 30 times. Driving from Scotland to the ferry is stressful, driving throughout france is not whether you're in a rush or taking it easy, driving from the ferry back to scotland is stressful.

On the continent I have found drivers to be far more aware of their surroundings. Also, if you want past someone who is sitting in lane 2, 3, 4 etc you just leave your indicator on. If they don't move over you flash them and they get out of your way. Try that over here and you're more likely to get abuse/agression.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I love driving in Europe - makes the UK look utterly pathetic in comparison.

We're a bunch of uptight, jumped up muppets in this country.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> I love driving in Europe - makes the UK look utterly pathetic in comparison.
> 
> We're a bunch of uptight, jumped up muppets in this country.


yes we are... I would love for people to go to Germany and at least learn the zip concept and what it means to merge in turn!!!!!!!!

:wall::wall::wall:

these idiots that move into the 1 lane more than 50 meters from the actual closure then try and block others or don't let them merge really pi$$ me off....

arrrrrgh!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> I love driving in Europe - makes the UK look utterly pathetic in comparison.
> 
> We're a bunch of uptight, jumped up muppets in this country.


Have you tried driving in Italy? :doublesho


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PrettyPaula said:


> this is also my pet hate, not to mention the people who sit in the fast lane at 65mph and refuse to get out of the way no matter how much i flash... i can see a line of traffic behind me and it drives me bonkers!!!!!


Anyone would see that as being aggressive though and are less likely to move out the way.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Have you tried driving in Italy? :doublesho


Italy is excluded.

I have to Milan to the near the Med coast and back a few times and I HATE it! Complete suicidal natters. It's because they all live at home with their mummies until they are 30+ - they have to make up for it by trying to kill everyone else on the road.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Italy is excluded.
> 
> I have to Milan to the near the Med coast and back a few times and I HATE it! Complete suicidal natters. It's because they all live at home with their mummies until they are 30+ - they have to make up for it by trying to kill everyone else on the road.


no way, driving in italy is awesome!!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> no way, driving in italy is awesome!!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Not from Milan to Bobbio it isn't!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Not from Milan to Bobbio it isn't!


lightweight.... :devil:

:car::car::car:

:driver:

:lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> lightweight.... :devil:
> 
> :car::car::car:
> 
> ...


When driving a gay hire car, guilty as charged....

If I had the Landy I'd bludgeon them off the road, if I had the BM I'd burn (most of) them off :devil:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

PrettyPaula said:


> this is also my pet hate, not to mention the people who sit in the fast lane at 65mph and refuse to get out of the way no matter how much i flash... i can see a line of traffic behind me and it drives me bonkers!!!!!





SteveyG said:


> Anyone would see that as being aggressive though and are less likely to move out the way.


And so my earlier point is proven. In the UK it's aggressive. On the continent it's your signal to get out of the way and that's exactly what you do.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

'Interesting' discussion on Question Time about this, although the debate had already started when I turned over for it. Janet Street Porter (bloody silly mare) is blaming it all on Top Gear and all blokes want to be Jeremy Clarkson apparently  It wasn't long before increased carbon footprints got mentioned (Oh shut your weasly face...) and it's all because the nasty greedy big businesses want their trucks to get to their destination quicker. Erm, well no, the trucks won't get anywhere any faster really, you stupid bint (Janet Street Porter again, the Rambler and bloody silly cow). It's all a scam for the Govt to get more money by greedily grabbing more fuel duty according to some woman in the audience. Tell you what dear, don't give it to 'em then, drive more slowly, 80 won't be compulsory will it, and some other stupid bint going on about kids (Oh no, won't someone please think of the lickle kiddie widdies.... oh feck right off! Do it now!) and the increased likelihood of increased injury for people not wearing seat belts going through the 'window'. It's a windscreen, and I don't suppose going through it at 70 or 80 makes a whole pile of difference to be honest. What an absolute shower of 
sh1te :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ funniest post ive read for ages :lol:
does your ford model T go that fast Mick?


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> ^^^^ funniest post ive read for ages :lol:
> does your ford model T go that fast Mick?


It does when it's stuck on the front bumper of one of Stobart's finest


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> Anyone would see that as being aggressive though and are less likely to move out the way.


lane 1 is full of lorries, lane 2 is empty, lane 3 has a mondeo doing 65mph. if i stay in lane 2 and undertake said Mondeo, i am breaking the law.

i am simply following the highway code, they arent.

if after 10 mins of waiting for them to move over theyy havent looked in their mirrors and noticed the line of traffic behind them then i will flash to get their attention.

i dont see how i am the one not observing the correct lane usage?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I just stay in lane 2 and undertake.... do see any issue with it...and usually find it wakes them up and they move in after you have done it...and you are perfectly legal to do this at busy periods...rule 268

dropping a gear and the [email protected] sign is optional though... 

:thumb:


----------



## PrettyPaula (Sep 19, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I just stay in lane 2 and undertake.... do see any issue with it...and usually find it wakes them up and they move in after you have done it...and you are perfectly legal to do this at busy periods...rule 268
> 
> dropping a gear and the [email protected] sign is optional though...
> 
> :thumb:


one downside to my new car, tinted rear and side windows, i used to enjooy flippin them the bird through the back windscreen :lol:

the other things that annoy me on the motorway and other roads.... van drivers with no seat belt on.

people driving holding their mobile to their ear chatting away and paying no attention.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PrettyPaula said:


> one downside to my new car, tinted rear and side windows, i used to enjooy flippin them the bird through the back windscreen :lol:
> 
> the other things that annoy me on the motorway and other roads.... van drivers with no seat belt on.
> 
> people driving holding their mobile to their ear chatting away and paying no attention.


ahhhh, you want this thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=225762&highlight=driving

:thumb:


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

I see this really is looking more and more likely but have not seen this reported as a new NSL but only applying to motorways; we don't have those in Norfolk 

Absolutely sure the passing vehicles on the left on the motorway applies to congested traffic only, which can't be possible if lane 2 is empty, not passing Mr Mondeo oblivious to the rest of the world in lane 3 "holding" you up; other rules also say you MUST drive within the speed limit (260 and 261).

Yes Mr Mondeo "should" move over (rule 264) but that's "should" not must, and legally speaking that's the one you have to follow, also explained in the Highway Code. 

Perhaps the next time they wind you up have a look at rules 147 and 148 and rise above the inadequacies of others...


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I was taught your allowed to under take cars if the vehicle in the right hand lane is'nt making progress. According to somewhere in the highway code.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I guarantee it will be bad news for all of us if the limit is raised to 80. At the moment it is "relatively" safe to get away with anything up to 85 when the conditions permit. if the government pass this they will want to appease those opposed hence introducing much stricter and tougher penalties for those that creep over 80, motorways full of specs cameras the length of the country.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

BoroDave74 said:


> I see this really is looking more and more likely but have not seen this reported as a new NSL but only applying to motorways; we don't have those in Norfolk
> 
> Absolutely sure the passing vehicles on the left on the motorway applies to congested traffic only, which can't be possible if lane 2 is empty, not passing Mr Mondeo oblivious to the rest of the world in lane 3 "holding" you up; other rules also say you MUST drive within the speed limit (260 and 261).
> 
> ...


oi you, stop picking on Mr Mondeo, we are the coolest of cats.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

S63 said:


> I guarantee it will be bad news for all of us if the limit is raised to 80. At the moment it is "relatively" safe to get away with anything up to 85 when the conditions permit. if the government pass this they will want to appease those opposed hence introducing much stricter and tougher penalties for those that creep over 80, motorways full of specs cameras the length of the country.


yes, I can see tighter controls and bigger fines on the way....

although I was talking to a nice traffic officer last night as it happens and they 100% guarantee that if you drive in the middle of 2 lanes when you get to the average speed (vulture camera as we call 'em) then they can't catch you....I'm not trying it though!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> yes, I can see tighter controls and bigger fines on the way....
> 
> although I was talking to a nice traffic officer last night as it happens and they 100% guarantee that if you drive in the middle of 2 lanes when you get to the average speed (vulture camera as we call 'em) then they can't catch you....I'm not trying it though!!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


ive heard this many times before and have always considered it an urban myth but if someone wants " to take one for the team" keep us posted!


----------



## BoroDave74 (May 16, 2009)

S63 said:


> oi you, stop picking on Mr Mondeo, we are the coolest of cats.


I wasn't picking...it was a phrase coined in an earlier post I was referring to. I'm quite partial to the mondeo personally.



> "they 100% guarantee that if you drive in the middle of 2 lanes when you get to the average speed (vulture camera as we call 'em) then they can't catch you"


 Was he smiling when he said this?

Are we happy with a raise for HGVs etc if the argument the government are using for the rise is reduced trip times? In terms of percentage gains they have the most to gain and we'll have less queueing behind two at 55 and 56mph.


----------



## maraalfa (Sep 22, 2011)

Alzak said:


> as far as I'm aware 70MPH is TOP speed by law on motorway so this people on middle lane do nothing wrong ... is people who drive faster than that caused all problems


It's called "driving without due care and attention" and should be prosecuted. It causes frustration. Who's to say the speedo of the middle lane hogger isn't overreading and they're actually sitting at a self righteous 63. Who gives these idiots the right to inflict their inability to turn a steering wheel and pay attention on the rest of the motoring community. I'm in favour of minimum speed limit in outside lane of a three / four lane make the permitted range 70-100 and prosecute any lane dwellers who do not pull to the left if not overtaking.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

maraalfa said:


> It's called "driving without due care and attention" and should be prosecuted. It causes frustration. Who's to say the speedo of the middle lane hogger isn't overreading and they're actually sitting at a self righteous 63. Who gives these idiots the right to inflict their inability to turn a steering wheel and pay attention on the rest of the motoring community.* I'm in favour of minimum speed limit in outside lane of a three / four lane make the permitted range 70-100* and prosecute any lane dwellers who do not pull to the left if not overtaking.


All good and well, but what about in adverse weather conditions?


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

maraalfa said:


> I'm in favour of minimum speed limit in outside lane of a three / four lane make the permitted range 70-100 and prosecute any lane dwellers who do not pull to the left if not overtaking.


 I hear what you say, but sometimes it's safer to wait in the middle lane as you overtake a line of spaced out traffic in lane 1. Otherwise you find yourself going lane 1 - lane 2 - lane 1 - lane 2 which is more of a risk.

Also I see far more lane 3 hoggers than I do lane 2 hoggers. The ones who join the motorway, beeline for lane 3 and then just sit there at whatever the prevailing speed happens to be.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

PG Monkey said:


> I hear what you say, but sometimes it's safer to wait in the middle lane as you overtake a line of spaced out traffic in lane 1. Otherwise you find yourself going lane 1 - lane 2 - lane 1 - lane 2 which is more of a risk.
> 
> Also I see far more lane 3 hoggers than I do lane 2 hoggers. The ones who join the motorway, beeline for lane 3 and then just sit there at whatever the prevailing speed happens to be.


you're correct. it's the ones that just sit there that are the problem.


----------

